# Une petite envie d'AES ?



## alèm (30 Mars 2011)

AES ? késaco ? -> Appl Exp Sauvage



> bah une aes peut s'organiser par n'importe qui, tu organises une rencontre de macusers dans un troquet et ça devient une aes, c'est un peu comme les attentats en corse*, tu fais un truc et tu te revendiques du FLNC- Canal MachinChose? ya bien un *Canal Historique* aux AES mais là c'est seulement les AES organisées par *Xav'*, après tu verras ya plusieurs tendances sur la scène AES :
>  la tendance *suisse* (qui font des AES perpétuelles chez *Simon*),
>  la tendance *Belge* (cf *Foguenne* et son organisation démentielle : il teste en buvant toutes les bières des bars et jusqu'au bout de la nuit),
>  la Tendance *Lyonnaise* où même les plus "apple" des forums disent qu'ils vont venir et en fait l'aes se termine avec trois personnes dont un de marseille,
> ...


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Mars 2011)

Moi je me souviens bien de l'AES ou Doc nous avait fait une prestation inoubliable, débarqué de sa boite de paté orthezienne volante  [youtube]mH1aiWHaJhc[/youtube]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mars 2011)

les boules ! 
10 minutes avant de choisir...
et puis...


----------



## iMacounet (31 Mars 2011)

Si il ya à boire, je viens.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

Et nous, on boira un verre à votre santé, à Ouchy


----------



## Fìx (31 Mars 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Si il ya à boire, je viens.



Y'aura à boire, y'aura à boire!! 
Tu peux venir les yeux fermés!


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> AES ? késaco ? -> Appl Exp Sauvage



en s'en fait une bretonne ? :rose: Sinon il y a aussi des AES Avignonnaise qui sont généreuse :love:


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2011)

en bretagne ? hmmm&#8230; sans moi.


----------



## iMacounet (31 Mars 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Y'aura à boire, y'aura à boire!!
> Tu peux venir les yeux fermés!


Je prépare un poing américain ?


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> en bretagne ? hmmm sans moi.



en effet, il risque de faire beau


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Y'aura à boire, y'aura à boire!!
> Tu peux venir les yeux fermés!





iMacounet a dit:


> Je prépare un poing américain ?





macinside a dit:


> en effet, il risque de faire beau



plus qu'avec les deux gamins au-dessus !


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2011)

c'est pas grave, on les perdrat dans la forêt


----------



## iMacounet (31 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> c'est pas grave, on les perdrat dans la forêt


La foret comme celle dans Asterix et Obélix ?


----------



## boodou (3 Avril 2011)

Il y a des déjeuners qui s'organisent régulièrement, de là à parler d'AES je ne sais pas trop.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2011)

Oui, mais les participants sont la crème de la crème


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais les participants sont la crème de la crème



on ce fait cette AES dans la forêt de Rambouillet ?  comme ça, les wallabys auront a manger


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2011)

boodou a dit:


> Il y a des déjeuners qui s'organisent régulièrement, de là à parler d'AES je ne sais pas trop.



dans un groupe privé ?



gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais les participants sont la crème de la crème



dans un groupe privé donc ?

Loin de moi l'idée de faire des polémiques, il semble que ça remue déjà bien au sujet des groupes privés. l'idée d'AES déjà c'est pas d'aller bouffer quelque part d'une (la table est un obstacle à la rencontre, regarde les réunions de famille) et de deux, ce n'est pas de faire des trucs "entre soi" c'est plutôt une idée d'ouverture, de rencontrer des gens qui ne seraient que des "pseudos".

Alors les gens font bien ce qu'ils veulent dans les groupes privés, mais les AES ça vise juste un poil plus large.



macinside a dit:


> on ce fait cette AES dans la forêt de Rambouillet ?  comme ça, les wallabys auront a manger



comment dire Mackie ? TA GUEULE !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2011)

Les rencontres MacG, les AES, ou appelle-les comme tu veux, sont mortes depuis longtemps. Mais il en reste quelque-chose, qui va au-delà des groupes privés. Et tu le sais évidemment très bien, Rémi.

C'est une belle idée de vouloir relancer les rencontres via MacG, mais je n'y crois pas: les membres qui parcourent le forum actuellement ne montrent aucune envie de partage, d'échange. Ils viennent uniquement consommer ce qu'ils trouvent ici. Ils ne donnent rien. Preuve en sont les sujets de la Terrasse où l'on doit s'exposer un peu: ce sont toujours les mêmes qui participent. Les autres ne font que passer en lâchant ici et là au mieux une onomatopée ou un LOL.

Tant pis pour eux. Je continue à faire des kilomètres pour retrouver les gens que j'apprécie, et même des fois ce sont eux qui font ces kilomètres dans l'autre sens.  

Les autres ne méritent aucune attention.


----------



## boodou (3 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Loin de moi l'idée de faire des polémiques, il semble que ça remue déjà bien au sujet des groupes privés. l'idée d'AES déjà c'est pas d'aller bouffer quelque part d'une (la table est un obstacle à la rencontre, regarde les réunions de famille) et de deux, ce n'est pas de faire des trucs "entre soi" c'est plutôt une idée d'ouverture, de rencontrer des gens qui ne seraient que des "pseudos".



Merde, on fait pas comme il faut là où il faut. 









alèm a dit:


> Alors les gens font bien ce qu'ils veulent dans les groupes privés, mais les AES ça vise juste un poil plus large.



Tu veux allez boire des pintes avec  iMacounet ?


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les rencontres MacG, les AES, ou appelle-les comme tu veux, sont mortes depuis longtemps. Mais il en reste quelque-chose, qui va au-delà des groupes privés. Et tu le sais évidemment très bien, Rémi.



non, je ne le sais pas, je suis parti à une époque où l'esprit de groupes me gonflait particulièrement. Ma vie aussi. Je reviens juste, tu permets ?
Ce que je vois, c'est que l'esprit bon enfant des AES s'est un peu perdu.
je vois encore ceux que j'estime certes mais je n'aime pas quand je suis quelque part qu'on tape dans le dos de quelqu'un d'absent. (tu sais de quoi je parle et tu n'agis pas ainsi, ce que j'apprécie avec plein d'autres choses chez toi)



WebOliver a dit:


> C'est une belle idée de vouloir relancer les rencontres via MacG, mais je n'y crois pas: les membres qui parcourent le forum actuellement ne montrent aucune envie de partage, d'échange. Ils viennent uniquement consommer ce qu'ils trouvent ici. Ils ne donnent rien. Preuve en sont les sujets de la Terrasse où l'on doit s'exposer un peu: ce sont toujours les mêmes qui participent. Les autres ne font que passer en lâchant ici et là au mieux une onomatopée ou un LOL.



tu as peut-être raison par contre ! 



WebOliver a dit:


> Tant pis pour eux. Je continue à faire des kilomètres pour retrouver les gens que j'apprécie, et même des fois ce sont eux qui font ces kilomètres dans l'autre sens.



certes ! 



WebOliver a dit:


> Les autres ne méritent aucune attention.



c'est un peu dur comme jugement, non ?



boodou a dit:


> Merde, on fait pas comme il faut là où il faut.



je l'ai dit au-dessus : vous faites bien comme vous voulez ? moi, l'esprit communautaire,ça me gave&#8230; je vis ça tous les jours&#8230; (nantais-hype/nantais-pas hype, Nantais-breton/nantais-vendéen, nantais-rockeurprolo/nantais-rockeurbourgeois)  . J'en viens même à apprécier la compagnie de _vendéens noirs_&#8230; c'est pour dire ! (humour hein)



boodou a dit:


> Tu veux allez boire des pintes avec &#8230; iMacounet ?



bah pourquoi pas ?  tu le connais en vrai ?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> dans un groupe privé ?
> dans un groupe privé donc ?



Les groupes privés sont morts depuis la dernière maj de vBull


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2011)

Non, ce que je veux dire Rémi, c&#8217;est qu&#8217;en dehors de la futilité de ces groupes, tu n&#8217;as pas été oublié, tu n&#8217;as pas perdu le contact avec certains d&#8217;entre nous (enfin à ce que j&#8217;en sais, mais je ne pense pas me tromper).

Quant à l&#8217;esprit AES, l&#8217;esprit bon enfant, il ne s&#8217;est jamais vraiment perdu. Pour preuve par exemple, en automne 2009, j&#8217;avais lancé l&#8217;idée de se retrouver à Paris au Lou malgré l&#8217;absence de l&#8217;Apple Expo, après la dernière, en 2008. Un beau succès, j&#8217;en étais moi-même surpris. Mais très peu de nouvelles têtes par contre.
Il suffit de le vouloir, et en ce sens, ton initiative est louable, mais je n&#8217;y crois plus vraiment. Je mets au défi iMacounet, et les autres crétins qui se reconnaîtront, de se pointer à une vraie rencontre. Je ne me mouille pas trop: je sais qu&#8217;il ne viendront jamais. On en a connu de tels par le passé (jojo, et autres SMG). Encore une fois, tant pis pour eux. Ceux qui veulent se rencontrer, le font, sans prise de tête et valses-hésitations, via un coup de fil, un mail, un signal de fumée, ou un groupe privé. Les autres, on ne va pas leur courir après et les supplier: qu&#8217;ils continuent à se tirer la nouille avec leurs machines, nous on va boire des coups.


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2011)

SMG on la vu une fois (véridique, il est passe dire coucou)


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2011)

macinside a dit:


> SMG on la vu une fois (véridique, il est passe dire coucou)



Ouais, pas longtemps. Quelques secondes. Ensuite, il s'est planqué derrière un stand&#8230; Et on ne l'a jamais revu.


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2011)

nous on la vu au Lou  et moi le Lundi matin au boulot


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ceux qui veulent se rencontrer, le font, sans prise de tête et valses-hésitations, via un coup de fil, un mail, un signal de fumée, ou un groupe privé. Les autres, on ne va pas leur courir après et les supplier: qu&#8217;ils continuent à se tirer la nouille avec leurs machines, nous on va boire des coups.



qu'est-ce qui empêche de le faire via un sujet sur le forum dès lors ?  (vu que *tu* l'as déjà fait !  )

ps : les AES, en soi, ça n'a jamais été les rencontres de Valence ou les restos de Golf. ça n'a jamais été un truc organisé. C'est un bar (parce que quoi de mieux qu'un bar pour être sociable?), des gens qui viennent (ou pas) etc&#8230;


@ mackie : tu peux arrêter d'être anecdotique tout le temps ? on parle sérieusement là bordel de merdre !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2011)

On a donné une impulsion à bien des reprises. Personne ne l'a reprise à son compte par la suite (ou alors, puisque tu parles de golf, elle était pavée de mauvaises intentions). Après c'est sûr, rien ne m'en empêche, mais je n'aime pas faire le moulin à vent avec mes bras. Je préfère proposer une rencontre, un week-end, par téléphone, mail, ou chat, par exemple.

Puis, sans vouloir faire trop long et trop chiant, on a débarqué sur le Net quand c'était nouveau, où tout était à faire, à construire et à découvrir. La génération actuelle est née avec tout ça, et n'a probablement pas le même état d'esprit qui nous animait alors.

On est des vieux cons quoi.  Mais tant pis.


----------



## kisbizz (3 Avril 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quant à l&#8217;esprit AES, l&#8217;esprit bon enfant, il ne s&#8217;est jamais vraiment perdu. Pour preuve par exemple, en automne 2009, j&#8217;avais lancé l&#8217;idée de se retrouver à Paris au Lou malgré l&#8217;absence de l&#8217;Apple Expo, après la dernière, en 2008. Un beau succès, j&#8217;en étais moi-même surpris. Mais très peu de nouvelles têtes par contre.
> *Il suffit de le vouloir..*.




là tu me vexe , énormément  ....

le "vouloir" souvent ne suffit pas , il faut aussi le "pouvoir".

tu n'imagines même pas l'envie de vous rencontrer en vrai et comment j'en voulais a mon entourage privé de m'empêcher de  le faire:
combien de fois , toi et tant d'autres , je vous a invité a boire un p'tit café a défaut d'aes  , si vous passiez  dans les parages de chez moi? 

j'ai rencontré quelqu'un d'ente vous , a Paris a l'occasion d'un voyage boulot en 2005 , 2 petites heures que j'ai pas oublié .

j'ai voulu venir a l'occasion apple en septembre 2007 , personnes a ce moment là ne pouvait plus  me l'empêcher , mais le risque de perdre mon travail était trop fort (refus de me donner congé et risque d'être tous mis a la porte , moi et mon équipe qui me couvrait).

et pour finir  , il y a aussi l'aspect financier , pas tous le monde a les moyens de s'offrir ces rencontres ...

ceci dit , je suis toujours dispo a vous rencontrer , vous connaissez mes adresses mails et mon numéro de téléphone  , a vous de voir quand vous passez a coté de ma lune


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2011)

Tu tronques mon propos. Ça n'est pas ce que j'ai dit, je te laisse relire mon message. Et le comprendre.

Quant à «s'offrir ces rencontres»&#8230; Non, rien.   C'est une blague ou quoi?


----------



## kisbizz (3 Avril 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu tronques mon propos. Ça n'est pas ce que j'ai dit, je te laisse relire mon message. Et le comprendre.
> 
> Quant à «s'offrir ces rencontres»&#8230; Non, rien.   C'est une blague ou quoi?




t'as bien dit que beaucoup se rétractent au moment venu et que ne viendront jamais non ? 


si le mot  "s'offrir"   ces rencontres ( ou une soirée , un week -end  avec d'autres membres macg bref  ) ne convient pas , remplace le pour un plus approprié , pour moi venir vous rencontrer c'est un cadeau que je me fais


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> t'as bien dit que beaucoup se rétractent au moment venu et que ne viendront jamais non ?



J'ai dit plein de choses, mais je crois que tu mélanges un peu tout.

Bon, t'organises quelque-chose dans ton bled?


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Puis, sans vouloir faire trop long et trop chiant, on a débarqué sur le Net quand c'était nouveau, où tout était à faire, à construire et à découvrir. La génération actuelle est née avec tout ça, et n'a probablement pas le même état d'esprit qui nous animait alors.
> 
> 
> On est des vieux cons quoi.  Mais tant pis.



c'est vrai. 



WebOliver a dit:


> Bon, t'organises quelque-chose dans ton bled?



à chaque fois que je vais à Montpellier, yen a qui organisent dans mon dos des Alèm Expo Sauvages !   

n'empêche, moi, j'aime l'idée que la porte soit ouverte à l'inconnu(e) et aux inconnus


----------



## kisbizz (3 Avril 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon, t'organises quelque-chose dans ton bled?




a part vous proposer de squatter tous ensemble un coin de plage je ne vois pas trop , je viens d'arriver et je ne connais absolument pas le coin ... je ne sors pas son mon gps , c'est tout dire !!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> a part vous proposer de squatter tous ensemble un coin de plage je ne vois pas trop , je viens d'arriver et je ne connais absolument pas le coin ... je ne sors pas son mon gps , c'est tout dire !!



T'auras toujours une excuse quoi&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> On est des vieux cons quoi.



Présent !


----------



## kisbizz (3 Avril 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'auras toujours une excuse quoi



une excuse ? il me semble pas , j'ai pourtant dit que qui passe dans mon coin est le bienvenu pour passer un p'tit moment ensemble

il y a différence entre  aller boire un café et organiser une rencontre dans une ville que je ne connais pas ,  ni comment procéder pour que cela soit une réussite   ...

 vu que toi t'y connais , dis moi comment m'y prendre et peut être que  bientôt on sera  tous réuni sous le soleil du sud


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2011)

Tu connais le mot spontanéité? Démarre avec ça. Ensuite ça ira tout seul.


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2011)

bon, je vais devoir aller à Montpellier&#8230;*une vraie galère&#8230; nan, n'insistez pas, si c'est pour la bonne cause et pour des bouteilles de Pic-Saint-Loup aussi j'irais&#8230;

non, vraiment, je vais devoir endurer ce soleil et toutes ces jolies femmes, voir des geeks et tous ceux que j'aime même l'écrieur qui ne veut pas d'AES mais pour vous je le ferais !

c'est pas comme si j'aimais bien beaucoup de gens à Montpellier&#8230; 


:love: :love:


----------



## golf (3 Avril 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> et pour finir  , il y a aussi l'aspect financier , pas tous le monde a les moyens de s'offrir ces rencontres ...





WebOliver a dit:


> Quant à «s'offrir ces rencontres»&#8230; Non, rien.   C'est une blague ou quoi?



C'est trop drôle: une immigrée italienne qui apprend le français correct à un suisse qui le parle mal!  

Et qui contestera que l'intégration est un échec 


kisbizz : :bebe: :love:



Ce fil est un grand moment d'hypocrisie et de tentative de manipulation


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2011)

golf a dit:


> Ce fil est un grand moment d'hypocrisie et de tentative de manipulation


Bienvenue et à bientôt dans les différents fils©...


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2011)

golf a dit:


> Ce fil est un grand moment d'hypocrisie et de tentative de manipulation



je ne vais pas être hypocrite avec toi : *si tu n'es pas content, tu peux aller voir ailleurs*. Toi, tu n'es pas le bienvenu, tu sais très bien pourquoi.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2011)

Sans compter qu'il a sûrement mieux à faire ailleurs... 



golf a dit:


> Ce fil est un grand moment d'hypocrisie et de  tentative de manipulation



C'est un maître en la matière qui l'affirme.


----------



## Nephou (3 Avril 2011)

bon ben je mets quoi comme Tag dans le sujet ?

bistro, rencontres, manipulations, amour, gloire et beauté ?

Pis ceux qui sont tenté de se rencontrer vers Montpellier y-z ont qu'à me dire dans quel bar histoire de me faire tester les aller-retour Perpignan-Montpellier et découvrir les lieux de perdition montpelliérains


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2011)

t'as oublié "sexe" !


----------



## Nephou (3 Avril 2011)

à mais pour le sexe il faut remonter à des temps immémoriaux !


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2011)

ah bah voilà, je faisais une allusion très fine à Amok et toi tu sautes dans la flaque à deux pieds !


----------



## Nephou (3 Avril 2011)

j&#8217;adore ça sauter&#8230;



dans les flaques s&#8217;entend


----------



## boodou (3 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> &#8230; , je suis parti à une époque où l'esprit de groupes me gonflait particulièrement. Ma vie aussi. Je reviens juste, tu permets ?
> Ce que je vois, c'est que l'esprit bon enfant des AES s'est un peu perdu.



Tu parles d'une période d'absence de ta part sur les forums, mais comme l'a dit WebO les choses ont changé. 
Ceux que tu as rencontré en vrai, ceux qui sont devenus des amis, je suppose que ce sont quasi intégralement des membres inscrits entre 2001 et 2005/06, non ?
On a eu un paquet de discussions sur le changement de l'ambiance sur le forum, tout le monde a exprimé tous les points de vues sur ces questions.
Au départ de ce forum vous étiez moins nombreux, dans la construction de quelque chose, avec des énergies et des personnalités qui ont abouti à des rencontres, des amitiés, des oppositions.
Mais maintenant il y a beaucoup plus d'inscrits, des gens sont là juste parce qu'ils ont un iPhone ou bien parce qu'ils veulent des codes pour un logiciel qu'ils ont cracké &#8230; Bref on ne va pas refaire l'histoire, on ne va pas dire c'était mieux avant, ça n'aurait pas de sens, mais c'est un fait, un village est devenu une mégapole. On ne va pas critiquer le succès de ce site, mais on peut quand même s'offusquer de tous les nazes qui nous engueulent si on ne répond pas dans l'heure qui suit à leur question, si on a l'audace de faire une petite remarque sur leur orthographe ou leur niveau d'expression. Et si certains sont devenus des vieux cons (dixit WebO) et bien tant mieux ! Car il y a aussi une quantité de jeunes cons qui auront toujours besoin qu'on leur botte le cul, la vie est ainsi faite. 
Cela dit, alors que l'outil "groupes sociaux" a été créé et disponible pour tous, un seul groupe a vraiment vécu et connu une activité soutenue.
La question que l'on pourrait aussi se poser : veux-tu relancer les AES par un désir sincère de se faire rencontrer les gens en vrai, ou bien aussi en partie parce que tu n'as pas été convié à un groupe social alors que tu es un membre historique de MacG et que tu aurais une forme de ressentiment à cet égard ? 
Je n'ai jamais participé à une seule AES dans le passé et je le regrette sincèrement, car ces moments font en quelque sorte partie de l'histoire de ce forum. J'ai rencontré en vrai certains membres sur le tard, il n'y a pas si longtemps, et ce n'était pas par esprit communautaire puisque par définition avant de se rencontrer on ne se connaissait pas, et puis je n'avais jamais demandé à personne à aucun moment d'être invité. A un moment donné on me l'a proposé, tout simplement, et j'ai accepté. Et crois-le bien, il y a d'autres gens ici (en dehors de La Horde©) que je croiserais avec plaisir, pour boire des verres, ou même autour d'une table ! 




alèm a dit:


> je l'ai dit au-dessus : vous faites bien comme vous voulez ? moi, l'esprit communautaire,ça me gave&#8230; je vis ça tous les jours&#8230; (nantais-hype/nantais-pas hype, Nantais-breton/nantais-vendéen, nantais-rockeurprolo/nantais-rockeurbourgeois)  . J'en viens même à apprécier la compagnie de _vendéens noirs_&#8230; c'est pour dire ! (humour hein)





alèm a dit:


> bah pourquoi pas ?  tu le connais en vrai ?



L'esprit communautaire dans son côté grégaire, c'est assez chiant je te l'accorde.
Par contre, je pense que l'on fonctionne tous par affinités, on sent des choses qui passent ou ne passent pas, je suis certain que tu seras d'accord là-dessus, il ne faut pas se leurrer. Après, on n'est jamais à l'abri d'avoir une bonne surprise je te l'accorde.
Dis donc, tu as fait émerger la baleine Golf avec cette discussion, reste plus qu'à armer le harpon !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2011)

boodou a dit:


> Je croiserais avec plaisir autour d'une table !



M'a l'air compliqué, comme concept...
Moi, si c'est pour rencontrer des gens qu'on comprend pas trop ce qu'ils disent, hein...


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2011)

boodou a dit:


> Tu parles d'une période d'absence de ta part sur les forums, mais comme l'a dit WebO les choses ont changé.
> Ceux que tu as rencontré en vrai, ceux qui sont devenus des amis, je suppose que ce sont quasi intégralement des membres inscrits entre 2001 et 2005/06, non ?
> On a eu un paquet de discussions sur le changement de l'ambiance sur le forum, tout le monde a exprimé tous les points de vues sur ces questions.
> Au départ de ce forum vous étiez moins nombreux, dans la construction de quelque chose, avec des énergies et des personnalités qui ont abouti à des rencontres, des amitiés, des oppositions.
> Mais maintenant il y a beaucoup plus d'inscrits, des gens sont là juste parce qu'ils ont un iPhone ou bien parce qu'ils veulent des codes pour un logiciel qu'ils ont cracké &#8230; Bref on ne va pas refaire l'histoire, on ne va pas dire c'était mieux avant, ça n'aurait pas de sens, mais c'est un fait, un village est devenu une mégapole. On ne va pas critiquer le succès de ce site, mais on peut quand même s'offusquer de tous les nazes qui nous engueulent si on ne répond pas dans l'heure qui suit à leur question, si on a l'audace de faire une petite remarque sur leur orthographe ou leur niveau d'expression. Et si certains sont devenus des vieux cons (dixit WebO) et bien tant mieux ! Car il y a aussi une quantité de jeunes cons qui auront toujours besoin qu'on leur botte le cul, la vie est ainsi faite.



je t'avoue que je ne vais que rarement dans les forums techniques, je ne suis pas fou non plus ! 



boodou a dit:


> Cela dit, alors que l'outil "groupes sociaux" a été créé et disponible pour tous, un seul groupe a vraiment vécu et connu une activité soutenue.
> La question que l'on pourrait aussi se poser : veux-tu relancer les AES par un désir sincère de se faire rencontrer les gens en vrai, ou bien aussi en partie parce que tu n'as pas été convié à un groupe social alors que tu es un membre historique de MacG et que tu aurais une forme de ressentiment à cet égard ?



ah, question intéressante. 
J'ai plusieurs réponses pour les AES mais aucun ressentiment pour la Horde©. Si je ne fais pas partie de La Horde©, je ne fais pas partie de La Horde© et pis c'est tout !  je n'y ai pensé qu'une demi-journée en revenant parce qu'il me semblait que c'est là où il y a le plus de gens dont j'apprécie les posts. je fais déjà partie de BTG, Cable, RFR, VT, FB, PAN, etc&#8230; ça peut combler à mes besoins d'interactions sociales&#8230; 
non, l'idée de refaire des AES en mode vraiment sauvage (c'est à dire "n'importe qui" sauf Golf et son Lemmy, chien fidèle) voilà, l'idée que si les gens veulent sortir un peu de leur écran et rencontrer des gens, c'est bien aussi.
et une demande de la part des gras noirs de MacG qui sont pour aller boire des verres (d'ailleurs, je suis vert parce que je ne suis pas noir, sinon je serais noir, mais pas bleu)



boodou a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais participé à une seule AES dans le passé et je le regrette sincèrement, car ces moments font en quelque sorte partie de l'histoire de ce forum. J'ai rencontré en vrai certains membres sur le tard, il n'y a pas si longtemps, et ce n'était pas par esprit communautaire puisque par définition avant de se rencontrer on ne se connaissait pas, et puis je n'avais jamais demandé à personne à aucun moment d'être invité. A un moment donné on me l'a proposé, tout simplement, et j'ai accepté. Et crois-le bien, il y a d'autres gens ici (en dehors de La Horde©) que je croiserais avec plaisir, pour boire des verres, ou même autour d'une table !



disons qu'il doit y avoir pour certains des ressentiments certains&#8230; l'histoire tout ça. L'appropriation par certains d'un concept libre, la manipulation, l'hypocrisie comme dirait celui qui a le plus manipulé les gens. 

Mais je pense que je prendrais plaisir à dire encore "hey les gars, je vais boire un verre à tel endroit, si ça dit quelqu'un!"





boodou a dit:


> L'esprit communautaire dans son côté grégaire, c'est assez chiant je te l'accorde.
> Par contre, je pense que l'on fonctionne tous par affinités, on sent des choses qui passent ou ne passent pas, je suis certain que tu seras d'accord là-dessus, il ne faut pas se leurrer. Après, on n'est jamais à l'abri d'avoir une bonne surprise je te l'accorde.



peut-être ! 



boodou a dit:


> Dis donc, tu as fait émerger la baleine Golf avec cette discussion, reste plus qu'à armer le harpon !



une baleine ça s'échoue. Et il est déjà assez âgé pour connaitre ce qu'est un naufrage. 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h17 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> M'a l'air compliqué, comme concept...
> Moi, si c'est pour rencontrer des gens qu'on comprend pas trop ce qu'ils disent, hein...



PonkHead par exemple ?


----------



## kisbizz (3 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> M'a l'air compliqué, comme concept...
> Moi, si c'est pour rencontrer des gens qu'on comprend pas trop ce qu'ils disent, hein...



bon oki, je viendra avec mon dico


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2011)

dico, cazzo, stronzo, etc&#8230;


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> cazzo, stronzo, etc



beurk


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2011)

macinside a dit:


> beurk



encore anecdotique !  


bon, pour ne pas mélanger les propos, je me recite ici



> _d'ailleurs, pour ceux qui viennent à Nantes, venez aux concerts de Back To Garage et aux soirées de Kino Nantes au Live Bar, je vous paierais un verre volontiers._


----------



## boodou (3 Avril 2011)

En fait t'as plus d'amis à Nantes, tu t'es mis tout le monde à dos avec ton caractère de cochon et faut qu'on vienne boire des coups avec toi pour te tenir compagnie !!!


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2011)

et pour coucher aussi


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2011)

boodou a dit:


> En fait t'as plus d'amis à Nantes, tu t'es mis tout le monde à dos avec ton caractère de cochon et faut qu'on vienne boire des coups avec toi pour te tenir compagnie !!!



ah non bien au contraire !
mais certes, j'ai un caractère de cochon ! 



macinside a dit:


> et pour coucher aussi



encore dans l'anecdotique !


----------



## da capo (3 Avril 2011)

macinside a dit:


> et pour coucher aussi





alèm a dit:


> encore dans l'anecdotique !



ça dépend de la personne, non ?

mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> ça dépend de la personne, non ?
> 
> mais je peux me tromper.



je ferais une exception pour toi, ragazzo ! :love:


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2011)

ouais bon les AES, ça dépend quelles AES, leur version &#8230;

Avec le temps, je me dis que poster un fil du matin pour le soir ou du jour pour le lendemain, c'est sans doute mieux que ces grands serpents de mer 3 mois à l'avance.

Les petits groupes sont plus sympas pour rencontrer les gens, dès qu'on est plus de 6-8 y'a des scissions, et puis, la promiscuité avec quelques nioubes, je suis toujours partant&#8230;
Le seul groupe social qui a fonctionné pour moi ici depuis pour rencontrer du monde, c'est La Terrasse et à 5-7 au maximum, c'est assez cool pour faire copain sans trop se prendre la tête. Les groupes sociaux parisiens n'ont jamais rameuté personne.

Les AES pré-AE à 20, ça me semble un peu dépassé. Un simple avis. Mais je veux bien me laisser convaincre 
De toute façon on a tous nos iPhones sortis tout le temps, alors bon, c'est plus comme quand on avait nos portables et tout le bouzin&#8230;

Et sinon tu reviens sur Paris ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Avril 2011)

teo a dit:


> Le seul groupe social qui a fonctionné pour moi ici depuis pour rencontrer du monde, c'est La Terrasse et à 5-7 au maximum, c'est assez cool pour faire copain sans trop se prendre la tête. Les groupes sociaux parisiens n'ont jamais rameuté personne.



C'était le but de la Terrasse de la Cave. Des petites bouffes en tout petit groupe.
Des belles rencontres.


----------



## jugnin (4 Avril 2011)

teo a dit:


> o
> ...dès qu'on est plus de 6-8 y'a des scissions



Jespère bien, ouais ! Si jme déplace, ya intérêt que ça bastonne ! 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'était le but de la Terrasse de la Cave. Des petites bouffes en tout petit groupe.
> Des belles rencontres.



Ouais, la serveuse.


----------



## boodou (4 Avril 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais, la serveuse.



Euh tu dois confondre là ... La serveuse est plutôt virile (pour tirhum à la rigueur  ), c'est la gérante qu'il faut regarder


----------



## tirhum (4 Avril 2011)

boodou a dit:


> La serveuse est plutôt virile (pour tirhum à la rigueur  )


C_u_nnard.


----------



## jugnin (4 Avril 2011)

Et qui te dit que je ne fantasme pas sur les lanceuses de marteau, môssieur ?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2011)

boodou a dit:


> c'est la gérante qu'il faut regarder



Surtout en terrasse, avec un léger zéphyr :love:


----------



## lyon3 (4 Avril 2011)

Salut les "anciens",

Je trouve votre idée d'AES vraiment sympa, à vrai dire je croyais que personne dans les forums ne souhaitais ce genre de choses. Je pense aussi que la seule limitation est géographique, par exemple si vous veniez tous à Lyon ça m'arrangerais bien mais vous surement moins. Coïncidence ou pas, dans un autre sujet de ce forum, je proposai de créer un AUG mais pas une sorte de club de luxe à 50 l'année, juste un groupe de gens sympas et ouverts. Donc allons y organisons la cette AES si vous la voulez vraiment!


----------



## boodou (4 Avril 2011)

lyon3 a dit:


> dans un autre sujet de ce forum, je proposai de créer un AUG mais pas une sorte de club de luxe à 50 l'année



Mais nous on aime le luxe bordel !!!


----------



## jugnin (4 Avril 2011)

Cest clair. Comme si on achetais des Macs pour jouer aux bohèmes Tu vas à la fête de lhuma en Porsche toi ?!


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2011)

Communiste n'est pas synonyme de pauvre ?!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Avril 2011)

boodou a dit:


> Mais nous on aime le luxe la luxure bordel !!!



c'est mieux là nan ?


----------



## Amok (5 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ah bah voilà, je faisais une allusion très fine à Amok et toi tu sautes dans la flaque à deux pieds !



Ah voilà : je suis là, tranquille, je ne dis rien et PAF ! Le coup de planche sur la nuque !  :rateau:




kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai rencontré quelqu'un d'ente vous , a Paris a l'occasion d'un voyage boulot en 2005 , 2 petites heures que j'ai pas oublié .



Alem, que les choses soient claires : ce n'était pas moi ! La preuve : ca a duré moins de deux heures !


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2011)

peine à 
ce n'est pas grave

bon ok je ne reviendrai pas


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Avril 2011)

En parlant d'Amok,  il serait bien de l'aider un brin pour une prochaine AES... trouver des sacoches et un top-case adaptables aux fauteuils roulants bricolés à partir de vieux fauteuils voltaire, serait bien pratique :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2011)

lyon3 a dit:


> pas une sorte de club de luxe à 50&#8364; l'année, juste un groupe de gens sympas et ouverts.


 
Ouais, mais on leur a niqué leur local pour construire du fil à tête pleine d'eau avec un Mac à la place.
Hé, hé.

Sinon, le luxe à 50 euros l'année...
De l'avis d'un célèbre publicitaire, il se pourrait que tu ne sois pas loin d'avoir complètement foiré ta vie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2011)

pour résumé : on mange/boit quand et où ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2011)

Pour certains on sait déjà quoi, où et quand 

Pour petit-Louis, ça sera une pizza kebab frite ketchup.
Avec un grand Coca et du sucre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2011)

ah mince !

on m'a pas prévenu alors...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> pour résumé : on mange/boit quand et où ?



J'ai pas tant soif.


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Avril 2011)

C'est quand même moche ces AES.


----------



## jahrom (7 Avril 2011)

Il manque l'option, "oui, j'aime pas les gens."


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> bon, je vais devoir aller à Montpellier*une vraie galère nan, n'insistez pas, si c'est pour la bonne cause et pour des bouteilles de Pic-Saint-Loup aussi j'irais
> 
> non, vraiment, je vais devoir endurer ce soleil et toutes ces jolies femmes, voir des geeks et tous ceux que j'aime même l'écrieur qui ne veut pas d'AES mais pour vous je le ferais !
> 
> ...



Non, je ne veux pas d'AES. Ma vie sociale est déjà remplie de trouducs© avec qui je dois m'obliger à être gentil, alors même qu'ils/elles sont sensé(e)s partager avec moi des choses autrement plus importantes que la possession d'une machine ou un savoir technique. Pour de multiples raisons, et bien qu'étant, avec diverses identités, l'un des anciens de ces forums, je ne connais vraiment que peu de gens. Et la plupart de ceux que j'ai vu plusieurs fois sont des gens qui me plaisaient, au travers de leurs interventions, avant que je ne les rencontre. L'appétit que j'ai à en rencontrer d'autres dans les nouvelles générations d'arrivants est à peu près aussi gros que celui d'un moineau anémique. Je n'ai pas le temps, ni l'énergie, pour donner quelque chose à des gens qui ne me donne même pas l'impression d'avoir quelque chose à donner.

Parce que, comme je l'ai déjà écrit, _je ne connais pas la moitié d'entre vous_ _autant que je le voudrais. Et j'aime moins de la moitié d'entre vous à moitié moins que vous ne le méritez_.
Ça, c'est une belle phrase de vieux con.

Tu passes quand ? Ça me fera plaisir.


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2011)

message perso : dès que je peux, moineau anémique !


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2011)

tu as peut-être raison en fait


----------



## collodion (13 Avril 2011)

Puis je me permettre une 'tite remarque ?
A vous entendre râler depuis 5 pages, j'ai l'impression de voir des campagnards se plaindre de l'arrivée de citadins dans leur ville. Vous en faîtes pas un peu une montagne de tout ça ?


----------



## jugnin (13 Avril 2011)

J'ai pas encore râlé... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h24 ----------

Puisqu'on me demande pas mon avis, je le donne : j'ai pas non plus envie d'AES. 

J'en avais déjà guère envie à l'époque où ça se faisait. Ces rencontres me rendaient curieux, certes, et les gens avaient l'air d'y rigoler. Pis bon, y'avait aussi une certaine fierté dans lec comptes rendus desdits événements, celle du groupe constitué, avec de belles rencontres dedans, et une ribambelle de  et :love:.

Sauf que, plusieurs choses :

- J'suis timide. Faut pas oublier que je suis un frustré qui profite du refuge de l'écran pour déverser une agressivité maladive sur les gens. Là. 

- Je suis pas venu là pour me faire des potes. Manque de bol, à force, c'est arrivé. J'ai "rencontré" pour le première fois un hurluberlu de ce forum en 2009, et de fil en aiguille, j'ai pu connaître des gens qui valent le détour. Et y'en a un tas d'autres que j'aimerais voir. Mais acheter un billet de train pour aller rencontrer des gens à Paris ou à Lyon, ben non, quoi.

- D'autant que je me méfie des inconnus. Surtout en groupe, surtout quand on est là pour se rencontrer et rigoler. J'aime pas les règles pré-établies, parce que ça t'enlève un membre, celui de l'appréciation. 

Comme finalement, j'ai jamais fréquenté d'AES, je vais prendre un autre exemple, celui du CouchSurfing. J'ai été plus ou moins mêlé à cette histoire pour aider ponctuellement à héberger des voyageurs étrangers... Pis au fur et à mesure de mon enrôlement, j'ai pu rencontrer la _communauté_ des CS locaux. Alors forcément, CS, c'est l'esprit d'ouverture le point commun entre les gens. Donc tout le monde est _a priori_ sympathique et super tolérant, quoi. Du coup, si tout à coup tu trouves que ce mec tolérant, là bas, est un parfait blaireau, ben tu te dis que t'es hyper intolérant. Et il se trouve que j'ai rencontré plein de trous du culs dans ces trucs là. Râté. Alors soit t'es poli, et les gens t'aiment bien, soit t'es pas poli, et tu cours le risque que les gens t'aiment quand même (et ça, c'est vraiment horrible). Alors comme dit l'écrieur, rencontrer des inconnus sur la base qu'ils ont un Mac me paraît _très_ risqué.  

Mais c'est comme ça. Les gens sont cons, bordel ! Il faut ne pas s'aimer, ou mettre du temps. Sinon c'est comme le pain blanc d'Hyper U, c'est de la merde. De la diplomatie déguisée en vie sociale. Et ça m'intéresse pas.

J'vous aime, sinon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Avril 2011)

Et c'est réciproque...


Mais sinon...'ké'kon mange ?
On boit quoi ?


----------



## jugnin (13 Avril 2011)

Et voilà, il râle encore, celui-là !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2011)

** gKatarn mets un gros coup de boule in da face de petit_louis  *


----------



## boodou (13 Avril 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> je vais prendre un autre exemple, celui du CouchSurfing. J'ai été plus ou moins mêlé à cette histoire pour aider ponctuellement à héberger des voyageurs étrangers... Pis au fur et à mesure de mon enrôlement, j'ai pu rencontrer la _communauté_ des CS locaux. Alors forcément, CS, c'est l'esprit d'ouverture le point commun entre les gens. Donc tout le monde est _a priori_ sympathique et super tolérant, quoi. Du coup, si tout à coup tu trouves que ce mec tolérant, là bas, est un parfait blaireau, ben tu te dis que t'es hyper intolérant. Et il se trouve que j'ai rencontré plein de trous du culs dans ces trucs là.



Tout ça pour ramener des partenaires sur ton canapé !


----------



## jugnin (13 Avril 2011)

Bah sinon c'est moins drôle, hein. J'dirais même que je vois pas l'intérêt.


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Avril 2011)

Jugnin organise les touzes d' alem ? :sick:


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2011)

Jugnin !  faut qu'on cause !


----------



## jahrom (13 Avril 2011)

Je vais quand même ajouter une petite pointe d'optimisme à ce sujet, même si dans le fond je suis assez d'accord avec rezba, pardon l'ecrieur, merde françois.
Les AES et autres bouffes parisiennes ont eu en commun quelque chose que je qualifirai en un seul mot : rencontre.
Nous y avons fait de très belles rencontres (Malow et moi) et j'en garde de très bon souvenirs.
Je ne les citerais pas tous, mais je mets au défi, mado, teo, rezba, alem etc... (les autres se reconnaitrons) de me dire que les moments passés ensemble n'étaient pas bon ?!
Alors oui, c'est vrai qu'Apple a le vent en poupe et que le produit de choix qu'il était auparavant est devenu un produit de masse (amenant tout un tas de couillon forcément) mais je reste persuadé, que parmi cette masse il doit bien y avoir encore quelques belles rencontres a faire...
Enfin, voila c'était ma petite touche de bon humeur, et de toute façon, avec mon gosse je peux plus venir à ces p'tain d'AES, donc je sais même pas pourquoi j'interviens


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2011)

jahrom a dit:


> Enfin, voila c'était ma petite touche de bon humeur, et de toute façon, avec mon gosse je peux plus venir à ces p'tain d'AES, donc je sais même pas pourquoi j'interviens



on va la cave de l'os a moelle ?


----------



## mado (13 Avril 2011)

Très bons.. je confirme  :love:


----------



## jahrom (13 Avril 2011)

macinside a dit:


> on va la cave de l'os a moelle ?



Quand j'ai dit que les autres se reconnaitraient !! 

Ça te botte d'arrondir tes fins de mois en faisant du baby sitting ?!


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2011)

jahrom a dit:


> Quand j'ai dit que les autres se reconnaitraient !!



ça tombe bien, j'habite juste a coté :love:



jahrom a dit:


> Ça te botte d'arrondir tes fins de mois en faisant du baby sitting ?!



si il faut garder Malow pas de problème :bebe:


----------



## jahrom (13 Avril 2011)

mado a dit:


> Très bons.. je confirme  :love:



Pourtant avec ce qu'on s'est mis derrière la cravatte, pas évident de s'en rappeler aujourd'hui ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h23 ----------




macinside a dit:


> si il faut garder Malow pas de problème :bebe:



Je demandais si tu voulais garder un bébé, pas que tu sois le bébé


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2011)

je peu toujours lui dire "salut bébé"


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Avril 2011)

eh ben, ça promet d'être moche, surtout quand il va falloir changer les couches !


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2011)

Sindanárië a dit:


> eh ben, ça promet d'être moche, surtout quand il va falloir changer les couches !



on te fera des photos


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Avril 2011)

Fais des tupperwares, mets les dans une glacière, et envois le tout à Golf !


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2011)

oh changer les couches, c'est pas si terrible  je babysitte à mes heures depuis 6 mois et c'est pas la pire chose qui puisse arriver 

(@ mado, jarhom, malow: c'est vrai qu'on s'en était mis une bonne, même si c'était de loin pas une AES )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

Une AES, je veux bien à deux conditions : 

On est 4 ou 5.
(En dessous, j'aime pas, je ne peux pas me planquer derrière la conversation des autres, au-dessus, j'aime pas non plus, ça ressemble à une foule, moi aussi je suis timide et dans le tas, y a toujours au moins un parfait trou du cul et, honte à ma consensualité, c'est 9 fois sur 10 moi qui me le coltine toute la soirée...)

C'est moi qui choisis les 3 ou 4 autres.

Voilà.
C'est à prendre ou à laisser.

Ah ! puis, il faut que ce soit près de chez moi et à un moment où je suis dispo aussi, et avec un qui me ramène chez moi si ça finit après le dernier train parce que, bon, déjà que j'ai pas super envie de rencontrer des inconnus vu que j'ai déjà souvent pas envie de voir les gens que je connais, si en plus faut faire des efforts, hein...

Bon.
Je crois que cette fois, j'ai fait le tour.

Alors ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2011)

et ton menu ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> et ton menu ?


 
Quoi !?
Parce qu'il faut faire un menu, maintenant ?
Et une animation aussi, je suppose ? Une déco de table ?
C'est quoi ? "Une AES presque parfaite", un truc du genre ?
Et à la fin iMacounet te met une note ?

Hé, hé.
ca fait de plus en plus envie, dis-donc !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2011)

Je te trouve un poil chaffouin PonkHead.

Cdt,

Petit_Louis


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je te trouve un poil chaffouin PonkHead.


 
Ah ouais, mais ça c'est parce que je suis nul avec la cire chaffouin (sans compter que ça fait mal chaffoin), du coup, j'oublie toujours un ou deux poils chaffouins deci delà.

Cela dit, qu'est-ce que tu m'auscultes les poils chaffouins qui restent, toi ?
Tu s'rais pas un peu gay chaffouin, des fois ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Avril 2011)

ca compte dans tes critères?


----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2011)

*ouais, bah on ferme.*


le sujet n'était pas là pour savoir si j'allais organiser une AES mais pour savoir si ça vous intéressait de relancer le truc.
La réponse exprimée dans les messages est clairement *non*. 
Voilà, c'est ainsi.







_ite missa est_


----------

